# Looking for detailers in Stockport area. Help please.



## olliew44

Hi

Recently bought a fiesta st in white. Looking for someone to apply a ceramic coating. Don't have the space to do it myself in a garage or anything. 

Help would be appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

If you can make it across to Saddleworth area then stangalang is your man. He posts his work in the studio, so you can get an idea of what he can do. Highly rated guy :thumb:


----------



## _Si_

Yeah, easy run for you up to Saddleworth and Obsidian, you won't get higher recommendations on here


----------



## Summit Detailing

Yep, as above ^^ the only person that sprung to mind when I read your post:thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## chongo

Yep matts your man


----------

